

I need an co-founder (php mysql programmer).  - constantin

I want to submit to Ycombinator my startup but i don't have a good programmer. I give 7% equity.
======
bdfh42
Wow! 7% for the person who actually creates the start-up. Generous to a fault
I would say.

~~~
constantin
Which to be the correct amount?

~~~
pknight
( 100% - Investor equity ) / number of founders

~~~
bdfh42
A very good start point I would say.

